# Thunder Jacket vs. Thunder Coat ?



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

I want some personal experience with both items. Looking at getting one or the other, depending on their efficacy. 

Thanks!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/thundershirt-and-new-years-eve.html

It works but you want to put it on and get your dog comfortable with it BEFORE you need it.

RBD


----------

